# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Nhấn Like nhận voucher từ ThaiExpress - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Trở thành fan của ThaiExpress, bạn có cơ hội trải nghiệm các chương trình thú vị trên trang Facebook của nhà hàng.*

Với thực đơn phong phú gồm 200 món ăn, ThaiExpress mang đến sự lựa chọn phong phú, đa dạng cho thực khách. Những con tôm sú tươi ngon, vàng ruộm được phủ đều một lớp sốt me sóng sánh. Thịt tôm thơm ngon, chắc nịch hòa quyện cùng vị chua dịu, ngầy ngậy của thứ nước sốt độc đáo là món ăn yêu thích của nhiều khách hàng. Bên cạnh đó, chén súp TomYum thanh ngọt, chua cay dịu nhẹ hay bát cari cay nồng, miếng chả tôm sandwich giòn rụm cũng lôi cuốn nhiều thực khách.



Súp TomYum.
ThaiExpress là chuỗi nhà hàng được nhượng quyền tại Singapore. Có mặt tại Việt Nam chỉ trong vài năm gần đây, nhưng chuỗi nhà hàng này đã chiếm được cảm tình của thực khách Việt và đang dần khẳng định mình. Nhà hàng đã được Hoàng gia Thái Lan chứng nhận đạt tiêu chuẩn các món Thái thuần túy với hương vị nguyên bản qua giải thưởng “Thai Select”.



Địa chỉ Fanpage của ThaiExpress thu hút đông đảo bạn trẻ tham gia.
Sau 3 ngày triển khai, chương trình “Nhấn Like vui Quiz Game, nhận ngay quà tặng” đã thu hút hơn 1.000 fan. Bạn chỉ cần nhấn Like là có thể nhận ngay voucher trị giá 50.000 đồng để sử dụng tại ThaiExpress - tầng 1, nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa Nhân Chính. Bên cạnh đó, Quiz Game đang diễn ra trên Fanpage của nhà hàng cũng giúp bạn hiểu hơn về thương hiệu này và có cơ hội nhận được những phiếu ưu đãi trị giá 80.000 đồng và có thể cộng gộp các voucher này để thanh toán.

Thông tin chi tiết, truy cập Fanpage: ThaiExpress - Vietnam - Food/Beverages | Facebook

_Chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress:

- Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, quận Hoàn Kiếm. ĐT: (04) 6282 2822
- Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa, Nhân Chính, quận Cầu Giấy. ĐT: (04) 6255 7788_



>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng*

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## thunhunguyet

ngon quá............

----------

